# Fire ants



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

FIRE ANT mounds have a fairly large mound of very
fine, delicate dirt, and when disturbed, the
fire ants swarm out of the damaged area. Fire
ants are super-tiny, too. They will build several
mounds in an area when established.
Ortho makes some good fire ant granules, and
here's how to use them.
First, buy the plastic bag of the stuff. Get a
small styrofoam cup, to dip in and get a cupful
of the granules. Then, very carefully pour it on
the mound, trying to cover the whole mound out to
the edges with a light coat of powder.
Then, you have another cup of water. Very
carefully pour the water straight into the mound,
trying not to disturb it too much. BE DELICATE!
you will need several more cups of water, about a
gallon's worth. This makes the granules dissolve
and sink down into the mound-hole, down below the
earth where the queen lives. DO NOT USE A WATER
HOSE! IT WILL BE TOO STRONG AND WASH AWAY THE
POWDER! The idea is to soak the granules down
into the top of the mound, not to wash them away.
This method has worked for me on several
occasions.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

We get them here around Brisbane way - very nasty critters

boat ants illegal south american intruders....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Glad I live in an apartment based on what I've read about them - having to put up with a mysterious vespine invasion for most of last year was bad enough.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

One of the few benefits of living in a colder climate is the lack of fire ants and killer bees.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

They don't like blow torches, I assure you


----------

